# E se il vero Milan non tornasse pi??



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Francy (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



La paura c'è, non te lo nego. Nonostante le mie risposte nella conversazione di Donnarumma mi trovo a volte a pensare che la prossima stagione potrebbe partire paradossalmente senza Donnarumma, Calhanoglu, Bennacer, Kessiè e Calabria, praticamente i migliori di quest'anno, nonostante rispettoal vero Milan non siano molto... Inizio a provare un certo senso di disillusione purtroppo, anche se la speranza ancora c'è...


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Il Milan sta già tornando.
Semplicemente siamo troppo grandi per restare ancora a lungo nell'oblio.
Il calcio sta per cambiare radicalmente dopo il covid e noi siamo in una posizione ottima, che pochissime altre big possono vantare.
Bilancio in salute, squadra giovane e talentuosa, conti sotto controllo, grandi prospettive di crescita, brand già forte, bacino di tifosi grande e fidelizzato, in espansione in asia.
Molti altri che vediamo dominare oggi (vedi Inter o Juve in italia, o Real e Barca in spagna) dovranno affrontare enormi problemi nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Ormai da diversi anni mi sono messo l'anima in pace, abbiamo perso il treno dei top club 10 anni fa e il divario che si è scavato (economico, ma anche di prestigio) è abnorme. La ciliegina sulla torta è stato il fpf, anche avessimo una proprietà con voglia di investire per tornare subito in alto (cosa che Elliott NON è, con buona pace di chi li difende) servirebbe un allineamento di pianeti che dalle parti di Milanello non compare da decenni. Allo stato attuale abbiamo le stesse possibilità di tornare tra i top club che hanno squadre tipo Lazio o Atalanta, tocca fare le nozze coi fichi secchi e sperare di beccare ogni singolo giocatore. Se per miracolo riuscissimo a trovare un potenziale top ce lo soffierebbero a suon di milioni nel giro di un paio d'anni.

Torneremo a vincere uno scudetto per inerzia prima o poi, ma non ci vedo proprio a dominare in Europa come ai tempi che furono. Se volete continuare a seguire la squadra non fatevi aspettative irrealistiche, servirebbe solo a stare male.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta già tornando.
> Semplicemente siamo troppo grandi per restare ancora a lungo nell'oblio.
> Il calcio sta per cambiare radicalmente dopo il covid e noi siamo in una posizione ottima, che pochissime altre big possono vantare.
> Bilancio in salute, squadra giovane e talentuosa, conti sotto controllo, grandi prospettive di crescita, brand già forte, bacino di tifosi grande e fidelizzato, in espansione in asia.
> Molti altri che vediamo dominare oggi (vedi Inter o Juve in italia, o Real e Barca in spagna) dovranno affrontare enormi problemi nei prossimi anni.



Con i bilanci in salute non si vince,l'Arsenal per fare un esempio è virtuosa da sempre ma non porta a casa nemmeno una qualificazione Champions e ha lo stadio di proprietà.Il discorso del nostro dna vincente l'ho messo da parte,anche perche' per vincere la coppa oggi e in futuro non basterà la storia.Un tempo erano 2 o 3 le squadre che ai nastri di partenza potevano aspirare a vincere la coppa,oggi partono almeno 7-8 quasi sullo stesso piano a settembre,quando mai riusciremo noi a inserirci in quel groviglio?


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Che tutto quello che hai detto lo pensiamo tutti, compreso gli elliott fan , ma loro probabilmente avranno qualche guadagno personale a spingere per Elliott


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2021)

Penso che siamo tornati a respirare un po' di aria "nuova" dalla scorsa estate, una cosa molto soft, un po' come quando cominci ad allenarti e non puoi chiaramente essere ad un livello super, eppure cominci, ti inserisci in un "circuito mentale", un po' come ha fatto il Milan facendo tutte quelle amichevoli pandemiche che hanno portato la squadra ad un altro fantastico sesto posto, un Milan nato soft e senza troppe pressioni, quel Milan logicamente era lo stesso Milan penoso di pochi mesi prima e non aveva una struttura societaria e nemmeno una guida tecnica così importante da poter continuare a fare i buchi per terra come è stato fino a dicembre, eppure siamo tornati nell'alta classifica in un campionato imbarazzante, con gli stadi chiusi e quella sensazione di calcio "facile", senza pressioni, né dei tifosi, né di nessuno, un Milan debole che voleva sembrare forte, era ovvio che prima o poi sarebbe crollato perché per entrare in un certo circolo vizioso devi avere anni di progettazione alle spalle e una progettazione di pochi mesi (cioè quelli in cui bene o male abbiamo messo dentro i vari Isma, Rebic, Ibra, Leao ecc) non poteva bastare per tornare così grandi in così poco tempo e dopo soli 6 mesi fatti bene e senza troppe pressioni (ritmi estivi, da calcio di luglio), quella progettazione la puoi fare in provincia per poi trovare altre risorse per andare avanti anche senza quarto posto.
Non so se torneremo mai a certi livelli ma quei livelli, visto il campionato italiano così pessimo e tecnicamente povero di idee, non sono così irraggiungibili nel caso si decidesse di dare una spinta bella forte a tutta la struttura, struttura che va dal Pioli, ai preparatori, al fatto di non farsi mettere i piedi in faccia da un valletto ciucciasoldi e amante dello showbiz, al fatto che per tornare grandi non basterà mica un Orsolini preso con i soldi di Samuscemo.
Rispetto a qualche anno fa siamo più vicini, quanto meno sappiamo cosa potrebbe servire, serietà, competenza, idee chiare e poi quello che solitamente faceva aizzare i tifosi di una grande squadra come è sempre stato il Milan, il colpo ad effetto, il campione, il portatore di entusiasmo, non valletti, non i Saelemaekers, non i Romagnoli, qualcosa che dovrà far capire a tutti che siamo tornati per fare qualcosa di importante e non per gestire mercati in attivo senza grossi sussulti, se non hai grandi idee non puoi fare piccole grandi operazioni (come facevamo un tempo).


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ormai da diversi anni mi sono messo l'anima in pace, abbiamo perso il treno dei top club 10 anni fa e il divario che si è scavato (economico, ma anche di prestigio) è abnorme. La ciliegina sulla torta è stato il fpf, anche avessimo una proprietà con voglia di investire per tornare subito in alto (cosa che Elliott NON è, con buona pace di chi li difende) servirebbe un allineamento di pianeti che dalle parti di Milanello non compare da decenni. Allo stato attuale abbiamo le stesse possibilità di tornare tra i top club che hanno squadre tipo Lazio o Atalanta, tocca fare le nozze coi fichi secchi e sperare di beccare ogni singolo giocatore. Se per miracolo riuscissimo a trovare un potenziale top ce lo soffierebbero a suon di milioni nel giro di un paio d'anni.
> 
> Torneremo a vincere uno scudetto per inerzia prima o poi, ma non ci vedo proprio a dominare in Europa come ai tempi che furono. Se volete continuare a seguire la squadra non fatevi aspettative irrealistiche, servirebbe solo a stare male.



L'atalanta è molto più avanti, siamo come la Lazio si, mettiamoci pure la Magica dai


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ormai da diversi anni mi sono messo l'anima in pace, abbiamo perso il treno dei top club 10 anni fa e il divario che si è scavato (economico, ma anche di prestigio) è abnorme. La ciliegina sulla torta è stato il fpf, anche avessimo una proprietà con voglia di investire per tornare subito in alto (cosa che Elliott NON è, con buona pace di chi li difende) servirebbe un allineamento di pianeti che dalle parti di Milanello non compare da decenni. Allo stato attuale abbiamo le stesse possibilità di tornare tra i top club che hanno squadre tipo Lazio o Atalanta, tocca fare le nozze coi fichi secchi e sperare di beccare ogni singolo giocatore. Se per miracolo riuscissimo a trovare un potenziale top ce lo soffierebbero a suon di milioni nel giro di un paio d'anni.
> 
> Torneremo a vincere uno scudetto per inerzia prima o poi, ma non ci vedo proprio a dominare in Europa come ai tempi che furono. Se volete continuare a seguire la squadra non fatevi aspettative irrealistiche, servirebbe solo a stare male.



Sono d'accordo,la forbice si e' ampliata troppo negli ultimi 10 anni tra noi e le big attuali,e sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Ma va, mettiti l' anima in pace, almeno per il prossimo ventennio.
Ma anche dopo, dovrebbe succedere qualcosa di imponderabile.

Club inglesi, Barca e Real, PSG ( se non si stufano gli sceicchi). E' assolutamente impossibile.

Potremo tornare a competere, magari pure avere un ciclo iper-competitivo e perchè no, anche una CL.
Ma nulla di più.

Ma mica per colpa di Elliot, semplicemente perchè il campionato Italiano in un mondo globalizzato non può tornare il campionato più seguito del mondo, nemmeno facesse miracoli.

E dominare economicamente, non è più possibile farlo come fece Berlusconi a suo tempo, dove bastava rinunciare ad una villa al mare ogni anno per farlo.

Ma un ciclo dove in 20 anni vinciamo varie CL, perdiamo varie finali, arriviamo varie volte in semifinale di CL , è più probabile tu faccia 5 al superenalotto.

In un mondo come quello di oggi, una squadra italiana non può proprio per motivi strutturali essere più potente di una squadra anglofona o spagnola.

L' unica variabile, magari fra 10/15 anni, è che la Cina si innamori delle nostre squadre e sgancino roba tipo 10 miliardi all' anno per i diritti, ma è utopia pensarlo, è proprio questo che intendo con quanto scritto sopra "qualcosa di imponderabile"

Rassegnati / rassegnamoci.

Anzi, aggiorno: piuttosto che crescendo, è più probabile che accadrebbe quanto sogni tu, se il calcio decrescesse, forse se girassero 10 volte meno soldi di oggi, sarebbe più probabile che una società come Milan, Inter o Juve tornerebbero a dominare il globo dal punto di vista sportivo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta già tornando.
> Semplicemente siamo troppo grandi per restare ancora a lungo nell'oblio.
> Il calcio sta per cambiare radicalmente dopo il covid e noi siamo in una posizione ottima, che pochissime altre big possono vantare.
> Bilancio in salute, squadra giovane e talentuosa, conti sotto controllo, grandi prospettive di crescita, brand già forte, bacino di tifosi grande e fidelizzato, in espansione in asia.
> Molti altri che vediamo dominare oggi (vedi Inter o Juve in italia, o Real e Barca in spagna) dovranno affrontare enormi problemi nei prossimi anni.



Come fai ad avere la certezza che inter e juve avranno problemi, la storia degli stipendi all'inter è scandalosa ma non gli hanno fatto niente. Credi che cambierà qualcosa?


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Penso che siamo tornati a respirare un po' di aria "nuova" dalla scorsa estate, una cosa molto soft, un po' come quando cominci ad allenarti e non puoi chiaramente essere ad un livello super, eppure cominci, ti inserisci in un "circuito mentale", un po' come ha fatto il Milan facendo tutte quelle amichevoli pandemiche che hanno portato la squadra ad un altro fantastico sesto posto, un Milan nato soft e senza troppe pressioni, quel Milan logicamente era lo stesso Milan penoso di pochi mesi prima e non aveva una struttura societaria e nemmeno una guida tecnica così importante da poter continuare a fare i buchi per terra come è stato fino a dicembre, eppure siamo tornati nell'alta classifica in un campionato imbarazzante, con gli stadi chiusi e quella sensazione di calcio "facile", senza pressioni, né dei tifosi, né di nessuno, un Milan debole che voleva sembrare forte, era ovvio che prima o poi sarebbe crollato perché per entrare in un certo circolo vizioso devi avere anni di progettazione alle spalle e una progettazione di pochi mesi (cioè quelli in cui bene o male abbiamo messo dentro i vari Isma, Rebic, Ibra, Leao ecc) non poteva bastare per tornare così grandi in così poco tempo e dopo soli 6 mesi fatti bene e senza troppe pressioni (ritmi estivi, da calcio di luglio), quella progettazione la puoi fare in provincia per poi trovare altre risorse per andare avanti anche senza quarto posto.
> Non so se torneremo mai a certi livelli ma quei livelli, visto il campionato italiano così pessimo e tecnicamente povero di idee, non sono così irraggiungibili nel caso si decidesse di dare una spinta bella forte a tutta la struttura, struttura che va dal Pioli, ai preparatori, al fatto di non farsi mettere i piedi in faccia da un valletto ciucciasoldi e amante dello showbiz, al fatto che per tornare grandi non basterà mica un Orsolini preso con i soldi di Samuscemo.
> Rispetto a qualche anno fa siamo più vicini, quanto meno sappiamo cosa potrebbe servire, serietà, competenza, idee chiare e poi quello che solitamente faceva aizzare i tifosi di una grande squadra come è sempre stato il Milan, il colpo ad effetto, il campione, il portatore di entusiasmo, non valletti, non i Saelemaekers, non i Romagnoli, qualcosa che dovrà far capire a tutti che siamo tornati per fare qualcosa di importante e non per gestire mercati in attivo senza grossi sussulti, se non hai grandi idee non puoi fare piccole grandi operazioni (come facevamo un tempo).



L'aria nuova che si è tornata a respirare,quanto é stata condizionata dagli stadi vuoti e da una preparazione che ci ha permesso di essere in condizione prima degli altri causa preliminari da giocare?Quanto c'è di programmato?Possibile che solo a me son cadute le braccia quando l'altro giorno Donadoni ha dichiarato di essere stato contattato per il post Gianpaolo?Per poi passare a Pioli,per Dio.


----------



## Cantastorie (8 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta già tornando.
> Semplicemente siamo troppo grandi per restare ancora a lungo nell'oblio.
> Il calcio sta per cambiare radicalmente dopo il covid e noi siamo in una posizione ottima, che pochissime altre big possono vantare.
> Bilancio in salute, squadra giovane e talentuosa, conti sotto controllo, grandi prospettive di crescita, brand già forte, bacino di tifosi grande e fidelizzato, in espansione in asia.
> Molti altri che vediamo dominare oggi (vedi Inter o Juve in italia, o Real e Barca in spagna) dovranno affrontare enormi problemi nei prossimi anni.



Concordo in pieno


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va, mettiti l' anima in pace, almeno per il prossimo ventennio.
> Ma anche dopo, dovrebbe succedere qualcosa di imponderabile.
> 
> Club inglesi, Barca e Real, PSG ( se non si stufano gli sceicchi). E' assolutamente impossibile.
> ...



Infatti il mio senso d'impotenza nasce da tutte le considerazioni fatte da te.


----------



## sunburn (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?


Torneremo, torneremo. Dopo anni di nulla siamo tra le prime in Italia per fatturato e tra i marchi calcistici di maggior valore al Mondo. Immagina il potenziale che abbiamo. 
Sul quando è difficile fare previsioni. Molto dipenderà da come verrà riorganizzato il regolamento del fpf.
Sul come, idem. Io, sicuramente sbaglio, ma non credo(e non ho mai creduto) che Elliott voglia fare un’operazione “compro a TOT e vendo a TOT + X”. Secondo me hanno in mente la quotazione in borsa. E lì si aprirebbero orizzonti economico-finanziari sterminati.

Ps: il Real è stato anche più di trent’anni senza vincerla, poi...


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'aria nuova che si è tornata a respirare,quanto é stata condizionata dagli stadi vuoti e da una preparazione che ci ha permesso di essere in condizione prima degli altri causa preliminari da giocare?Quanto c'è di programmato?Possibile che solo a me son cadute le braccia quando l'altro giorno Donadoni ha dichiarato di essere stato contattato per il post Gianpaolo?Per poi passare a Pioli,per Dio.



Beh ma Cazzidis è stato chiaro, il Milan non pagherà mai grandi nomi ne allenatori ne giocatori. L'unica speranza è che Elio se ne vada e che non arrivi un altro strozzino. Con la presenza di Elliott ogni qualificazione ucl sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Come fai ad avere la certezza che inter e juve avranno problemi, la storia degli stipendi all'inter è scandalosa ma non gli hanno fatto niente. Credi che cambierà qualcosa?



Inoltre i gobbi hanno alle spalle una proprietà forte,che magari si prenderà forse un paio d'anni per riequilibrare i conti ma poi tornerà alla carica con investimenti massicci,ormai il loro status non permette passi indietro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Carissimo,è quello che mi domando pure io. Finché a una proprietà non importa nulla del settore sportivo la vedo dura. Mi aggrappo a Maldini, il quale è l'ultimo baluardo di un MILANISMO che non c'è più.


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'aria nuova che si è tornata a respirare,quanto é stata condizionata dagli stadi vuoti e da una preparazione che ci ha permesso di essere in condizione prima degli altri causa preliminari da giocare?Quanto c'è di programmato?Possibile che solo a me son cadute le braccia quando l'altro giorno Donadoni ha dichiarato di essere stato contattato per il post Gianpaolo?Per poi passare a Pioli,per Dio.



Tantissimo, sicuramente, ma il mio discorso è questo, quanto meno sei tornato là davanti e ci sei rimasto per tanti mesi (anche oggi sei secondo).
Poi bisogna vedere quanto ci fosse di sperato e di insperato, sicuramente una tabella l'avevano fatta e in società avevano ipotizzato un quarto posto tranquillo quindi non lo scudetto, chiaro che solamente il raggiungimento della Champions potrà dare maggiore forza a questo slancio che abbiamo avuto e lì purtroppo non c'è progettazione che tenga, c'è solo il campo e anche un po' di culo.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Torneremo, torneremo. Dopo anni di nulla siamo tra le prime in Italia per fatturato e tra i marchi calcistici di maggior valore al Mondo. Immagina il potenziale che abbiamo.
> Sul quando è difficile fare previsioni. Molto dipenderà da come verrà riorganizzato il regolamento del fpf.
> Sul come, idem. Io, sicuramente sbaglio, ma non credo(e non ho mai creduto) che Elliott voglia fare un’operazione “compro a TOT e vendo a TOT + X”. Secondo me hanno in mente la quotazione in borsa. E lì si aprirebbero orizzonti economico-finanziari sterminati.
> 
> Ps: il Real è stato anche più di trent’anni senza vincerla, poi...



Se devo aspettare 30 anni per la prossima Champions vado giù da una scogliera.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Infatti il mio senso d'impotenza nasce da tutte le considerazioni fatte da te.



Perchè purtroppo è cosi, e non c'è alcun segnale che le cose cambino a breve.

Qualcuno scrive che pure il Real è stato 30 anni senza vincere nulla. 
Ok, ma sembrano pochi?

Io tra 30 anni sarò quasi in pensione o addirittura morto, e negli anni piu' in forza della mia vita probabilmente non vedrò mai il Milan dominare.

Vorrei andare a vedere una finale di CL all' estero nella mia vita, col Milan in campo, spero di farcela.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Carissimo,è quello che mi domando pure io. Finché a una proprietà non importa nulla del settore sportivo la vedo dura. Mi aggrappo a Maldini, il quale è l'ultimo baluardo di un MILANISMO che non c'è più.



Purtroppo le competenze di Maldini sono tutte in via di formazione,e si dovrà formare sulle spalle del Milan,se inizia a sbagliare sarà notte buia,inoltre senza margini di manovra sul mercato e con paletti rigidi,auguri a Maldini e a noi tifosi.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le competenze di Maldini sono tutte in via di formazione,e si dovrà formare sulle spalle del Milan,se inizia a sbagliare sarà notte buia,inoltre senza margini di manovra sul mercato e con paletti rigidi,auguri a Maldini e a noi tifosi.



Si ma, nel panorama attuale purtroppo le conoscenze/abilità di Maldini o di altri contano fino ad un certo punto.

Anche se l' anno prossimo scovassimo i nuovi Messi / Ronaldo / Mbappe , tutti in una sessione di calciomercato, quanto crediamo durerebbero?

Giusto il tempo che arrivi qualcuno ad offrire 150 a noi e 30 al giocatore.

Non torneremo a dominare stile anni 90, è impossibilissimo.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Aprile 2021)

Lo penso dal 2012. Non c'è nessuna ragione per cui il nostro passato ci garantirà un futuro importante, e nel calcio moderno, a meno di proprietà in grado di sopportare spese folli, l'ascesa dalle stalle alle stelle è quasi impossibile. Abbiamo avuto due occasioni buone, quest'anno e due anni, fa per fare quantomeno un passo in avanti, tornando nell'Europa che conta, ma la prima volta l'abbiamo buttata e questa siamo in procinto di farlo.
Ci abitueremo, in realtà lo stiamo già facendo. Tra qualche anno scenderemo in piazza per festeggiare le qualificazioni in Europa League.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?


C'ho pensato anche io. Anzi ti dirò la verità, ho anche avuto pensieri più negativi per un periodo e cioè che ci stessimo avviando verso la fine del Torino.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo penso dal 2012. Non c'è nessuna ragione per cui il nostro passato ci garantirà un futuro importante, e nel calcio moderno, a meno di proprietà in grado di sopportare spese folli, l'ascesa dalle stalle alle stelle è quasi impossibile. Abbiamo avuto due occasioni buone, quest'anno e due anni, fa per fare quantomeno un passo in avanti, tornando nell'Europa che conta, ma la prima volta l'abbiamo buttata e questa siamo in procinto di farlo.
> Ci abitueremo, in realtà lo stiamo già facendo. Tra qualche anno scenderemo in piazza per festeggiare le qualificazioni in Europa League.



È vero,forse inconsciamente siamo già rassegnati ma stentiamo a riconoscerlo,e poi comunque abbiamo già fatto i balli sotto la curva per la qualificazione in Europa League,con Montella,che amarezza.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> C'ho pensato anche io. Anzi ti dirò la verità, ho anche avuto pensieri più negativi per un periodo e cioè che ci stessimo avviando verso la fine del Torino.



Be',gli innumerevoli derby da sottomessi hanno avallato il tuo timore.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Il Milan non morirà mai, comprendo il tuo pensiero e il tuo timore, ma ne sono convinto, il Milan tornerà


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non morirà mai, comprendo il tuo pensiero e il tuo timore, ma ne sono convinto, il Milan tornerà



Tornerà, certo che tornerà, anche perché siamo in ascesa dopo aver toccato il fondo.

Ma l' amico del forum penso intendesse roba tipo epoca Berlusconiana, quello è impossibile dai!
Magari, certo, magari!!!

Ma per carattere, chi vive sperando penso sempre morirà ca....ndo


----------



## danjr (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Tiferei uguale lo stesso


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tiferei uguale lo stesso



Quello senz'altro.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tornerà, certo che tornerà, anche perché siamo in ascesa dopo aver toccato il fondo.
> 
> Ma l' amico del forum penso intendesse roba tipo epoca Berlusconiana, quello è impossibile dai!
> Magari, certo, magari!!!
> ...



No,ho specificato che non intendo tornare a dominare per 25 anni,ma almeno arrivare a giocare la coppa da favoritissimo e ovviamente vincerla.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> No,ho specificato che non intendo tornare a dominare per 25 anni,ma almeno arrivare a giocare la coppa da favoritissimo e ovviamente vincerla.



Nemmeno la Juve negli ultimi anni è mai stata una delle favoritissime alla partenza, è dura amico, è dura sperare nel nostro amato Milan per ancora parecchi anni.
Accontentiamoci magari di vincerla da out-sider


----------



## sunburn (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se devo aspettare 30 anni per la prossima Champions vado giù da una scogliera.


Beh 14 son già passati... 
Vedrai che nei prossimi 16 anni un paio le alzeremo.


----------



## sunburn (8 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nemmeno la Juve negli ultimi anni è mai stata una delle favoritissime alla partenza, è dura amico, è dura sperare nel nostro amato Milan per ancora parecchi anni.
> Accontentiamoci magari di vincerla da out-sider


Il primo luglio 2002 avresti mai detto che l’avremmo vinta?
E il primo luglio 2006? Ancora meno.
Da che io abbia memoria nitida, quindi dal Milan di Capello in poi, le uniche volte che eravamo tra i favoriti non l’abbiamo alzata.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il primo luglio 2002 avresti mai detto che l’avremmo vinta?
> E il primo luglio 2006? Ancora meno.
> Da che io abbia memoria nitida, quindi dal Milan di Capello in poi, le uniche volte che eravamo tra i favoriti non l’abbiamo alzata.



Boh, per me siamo ancora lontani.

Su 3/4 campionissimi che mediamente ha una squadra vincente, noi non siamo ancora arrivati ad avere il primo.
Siamo ben distanti dal poter ambire a vincere una CL.

Ma speriamo sia come dici tu.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nemmeno la Juve negli ultimi anni è mai stata una delle favoritissime alla partenza, è dura amico, è dura sperare nel nostro amato Milan per ancora parecchi anni.
> Accontentiamoci magari di vincerla da out-sider



Ti sbagli,nel 2017 l'anno di Cardiff erano tra le favorite,e pure il primo anno di Ronaldo.Io dopo che fecero la rimonta con l'atletico ero disperato.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh 14 son già passati...
> Vedrai che nei prossimi 16 anni un paio le alzeremo.





sunburn ha scritto:


> Il primo luglio 2002 avresti mai detto che l’avremmo vinta?
> E il primo luglio 2006? Ancora meno.
> Da che io abbia memoria nitida, quindi dal Milan di Capello in poi, le uniche volte che eravamo tra i favoriti non l’abbiamo alzata.



Io tra il 1969 e il 1989 ho aspettato vent'anni, durante i quali non eravamo per niente competitivi, altro che favoriti. 
Mi accontenterei anche stavolta di aspettare fino al 2027


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli,nel 2017 l'anno di Cardiff erano tra le favorite,e pure il primo anno di Ronaldo.Io dopo che fecero la rimonta con l'atletico ero disperato.



Non per me, sempre visto i vari Real, Barca, City, Bayern favoriti ai nastri di partenza.
Erano forti e gettonabili, per carità, ma tu hai detto "partire da favoritissimi"


----------



## First93 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



In Italia le potenzialità le abbiamo, purtroppo gli ultimi ds hanno preso la parola "programmazione" e l'hanno buttata allegramente nel cestino, quella attuale un po' di barlume di speranza si vede. In Europa il discorso è totalmente diverso, li siamo, ad oggi, il sassuolo (senza rispetto per il sassuolo i quali mi stanno altamente sulle balls), e difficilmente potremmo ambire a sedersi al "tavolo delle grandi", il divario che si è formato è troppo alto. Io credo che al massimo potremmo fare come il Monaco di Mbappe, l'Ajax di De Ligt, De Jong, Van de Beek o il Dortmund di Lewandowski, insomma exploit di un anno, e poi tanti saluti e si torna a lottare per raggiungere le fasi finali della CL, perché i club più forti verrebbero a cannibalizzarci.

Purtroppo, o per fortuna, il Milan è un grande amore del quale non posso fare a meno, nonostante so che soffrirò, e che difficilmente potrà darmi soddisfazioni, quando lo guardo tifo sempre, persino quando perdiamo con lo spezia (ai quali auguro di andare in b il prima possibile). 

Detto questo, torno a pregare per lo sceicco di turno, anche se so che è utopia


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



la mia opinione è che i prossimi anni ci sarà un grande rimescolamento dei valori. E che in questa situazione noi siamo in una situazione nettamente migliore di tre anni fa sia dal punto di vista sportivo che economico, e questo grazie a elliott, vi piaccia o no.
Chi non lo vede ha delle fette di salame belle grosse davanti agli occhi.
Detto questo Elliott NON è la proprietà che porterà il milan sul tetto del mondo. 
Ha preso, risanato e preparato la società per il prossimo acquirente. Il problema è capire se la proprietà che ci serve, ricca e appassionata, arriverà oppure no.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

First93 ha scritto:


> In Italia le potenzialità le abbiamo, purtroppo gli ultimi ds hanno preso la parola "programmazione" e l'hanno buttata allegramente nel cestino, quella attuale un po' di barlume di speranza si vede. In Europa il discorso è totalmente diverso, li siamo, ad oggi, il sassuolo (senza rispetto per il sassuolo i quali mi stanno altamente sulle balls), e difficilmente potremmo ambire a sedersi al "tavolo delle grandi", il divario che si è formato è troppo alto. Io credo che al massimo potremmo fare come il Monaco di Mbappe, l'Ajax di De Ligt, De Jong, Van de Beek o il Dortmund di Lewandowski, insomma exploit di un anno, e poi tanti saluti e si torna a lottare per raggiungere le fasi finali della CL, perché i club più forti verrebbero a cannibalizzarci.
> 
> Purtroppo, o per fortuna, il Milan è un grande amore del quale non posso fare a meno, nonostante so che soffrirò, e che difficilmente potrà darmi soddisfazioni, quando lo guardo tifo sempre, persino quando perdiamo con lo spezia (ai quali auguro di andare in b il prima possibile).
> 
> Detto questo, torno a pregare per lo sceicco di turno, anche se so che è utopia



Purtroppo gli sceicchi sembra che amino prendere club dalla storia nulla,tutta da costruire,vedi City e Psg.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la mia opinione è che i prossimi anni ci sarà un grande rimescolamento dei valori. E che in questa situazione noi siamo in una situazione nettamente migliore di tre anni fa sia dal punto di vista sportivo che economico, e questo grazie a elliott, vi piaccia o no.
> Chi non lo vede ha delle fette di salame belle grosse davanti agli occhi.
> Detto questo Elliott NON è la proprietà che porterà il milan sul tetto del mondo.
> Ha preso, risanato e preparato la società per il prossimo acquirente. Il problema è capire se la proprietà che ci serve, ricca e appassionata, arriverà oppure no.



Vedremo quanto son cambiati gli equilibri, vedremo dove andranno a giocare tra 1 anno e mezzo Neymar e Mbappè (due nomi a caso vicini alla scadenza)

Se gli equilibri son cambiati, presumo non resteranno ne a Parigi ne andranno al solito Real, Barca, UTD o City di turno.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la mia opinione è che i prossimi anni ci sarà un grande rimescolamento dei valori. E che in questa situazione noi siamo in una situazione nettamente migliore di tre anni fa sia dal punto di vista sportivo che economico, e questo grazie a elliott, vi piaccia o no.
> Chi non lo vede ha delle fette di salame belle grosse davanti agli occhi.
> Detto questo Elliott NON è la proprietà che porterà il milan sul tetto del mondo.
> Ha preso, risanato e preparato la società per il prossimo acquirente. Il problema è capire se la proprietà che ci serve, ricca e appassionata, arriverà oppure no.



Non lasceranno prima di aver speculato sullo stadio,quindi prima di una eventuale nuova proprietà,dobbiamo attraversare diversi anni di Orsolini,Castillejo e schifezze simili.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Io tra il 1969 e il 1989 ho aspettato vent'anni, durante i quali non eravamo per niente competitivi, altro che favoriti.
> Mi accontenterei anche stavolta di aspettare fino al 2027



Però vincemmo 2 scudetti, varie coppe italia e molti secondi posti, va beh c'è stata pure la serie b. Invece dal 2007, 1 scudetto 10/11, 1 secondo posto 11/12, 3 terzi posti 08/09 09/10 12/13 e poi sempre fuori dalle prime 4


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Però vincemmo 2 scudetti, varie coppe italia e molti secondi posti, va beh c'è stata pure la serie b. Invece dal 2007, 1 scudetto 10/11, 1 secondo posto 11/12, 3 terzi posti 08/09 09/10 12/13 e poi sempre fuori dalle prime 4



Tra il 69 e l'89 vincemmo pure 2 coppe delle coppe,all'epoca la seconda coppa per importanza.Poi vorrei dire la mia sullo scudetto del 2011,non fu nulla di programmato,quello scudetto nacque gli ultimi giorni di agosto con la presa di Ibra,dovuta alle elezioni regionali che si tennero in settembre,e Berlusconi da par suo non si fece mancare la propaganda sfruttando il Milan.Quindi,realisticamente,non vinciamo qualcosa di programmato da molto più tempo,perché anche la Champions del 2007 la dobbiamo alla forza dei giocatori che già erano in squadra e alcuni di quelli da lì a poco avrebbero iniziato la parabola discendente,come si potrebbe considerarla programmata quella coppa se a giugno 2006 vendemmo Sheva per sostituirlo con R.Oliveira?


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Sicuramente scrivi questo post con il giusto tempismo; in pochi giorni:
- Ibrahimovic si dà al cinema
- Interessamento per Hysai, Orsolini
- Milan si straccia le vesti per Chalanoglu e Donnarumma
- interesse per...D'Ambrosio

Purtroppo qualcuna di questa sarà vera.

In ogni caso, se è vero che chi è avanti non può che restare avanti (con nessuna possibilità per il Milan si tornare tra le grandi) questo sarebbe dovuto valere...anche per il Milan stesso, che è stata la squadra numero uno al mondo.

Non dico che un giorno il Bayern farà la fine del Milan degli ultimi anni ("attaccare!" del nano alla squadra con Inzaghi che guarda), ma i cicli sono inevitabili. Per chiunque, ma davvero chiunque.

Detto questo, i soldi sono il 98%. Il 2% sono costretto a tenerlo fuori perché di fatto esistono le realtà Leicester, Atalanta, Ajax, che di certo non comprano i big, ma tutt'al più li vendono.

Se può consolare, entro 45 giorni si saprà moltissimo del destino del Milan


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente scrivi questo post con il giusto tempismo; in pochi giorni:
> - Ibrahimovic si dà al cinema
> - Interessamento per Hysai, Orsolini
> - Milan si straccia le vesti per Chalanoglu e Donnarumma
> ...



Il post l'ho scritto stasera,ma il pensiero ce l'ho da un paio d'anni,le ultime vicende non è che mi abbiano condizionato più di tanto pur provocandomi parecchio sdegno.Ma poi,siamo così sicuri che Elliot pur con la partecipazione alla Champions non si accontenti comunque di vivacchiare vedendo la cosa come un punto d'arrivo?


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il post l'ho scritto stasera,ma il pensiero ce l'ho da un paio d'anni,le ultime vicende non è che mi abbiano condizionato più di tanto pur provocandomi parecchio sdegno.Ma poi,siamo così sicuri che Elliot pur con la partecipazione alla Champions non si accontenti comunque di vivacchiare vedendo la cosa come un punto d'arrivo?



Provando a vedere la luce...ho controllato adesso: il Milan non raggiunge i 70 punti da 8 anni (stagione 2012/2013), annata in cui chiuse a 72 punti.
A meno di qualcosa di clamoroso rivedere la soglia dei 70 punti è sicuramente un buon segnale

Bisogna far fede a questo per ora, secondo me. Raggiunta la champions scopriremo durante quest'estate le intenzioni della proprietà. Sapremo tutto fra poco


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non lasceranno prima di aver speculato sullo stadio,quindi prima di una eventuale nuova proprietà,dobbiamo attraversare diversi anni di Orsolini,Castillejo e schifezze simili.



è come quando il Lotito di turno ha in mano il Milinkovic-Savic di turno. Se trova chi apre il portafoglio lo vende. Altrimenti no. Elliott sa che lo stadio è un investimento sul quale rischia troppo, visto che si sa quando si inizia ma non quando si finisce.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo quanto son cambiati gli equilibri, vedremo dove andranno a giocare tra 1 anno e mezzo Neymar e Mbappè (due nomi a caso vicini alla scadenza)
> 
> Se gli equilibri son cambiati, presumo non resteranno ne a Parigi ne andranno al solito Real, Barca, UTD o City di turno.



nessuno ha la palla di cristallo in mano. Sicuramente due anni fa ti avrei detto che la situazione era cristallizzata almeno per 10, con quelle che dici a spadroneggiare . Con buona pace delle italiane tutte. Oggi almeno posso dire boh.
real e barca non le vedo così bene.
Il sistema premier vedremo se reggerà la botta covid. Girano cifre che si può permettere solo se il mercato dei diritti televisivi si mantiene a questi livelli, anche al di fuori dell'europa. 
Il PSG va avanti con gli emiri: quelli sì , con l'allentamento del fpf potrebbero essere ancora più favoriti.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tra il 69 e l'89 vincemmo pure 2 coppe delle coppe,all'epoca la seconda coppa per importanza.Poi vorrei dire la mia sullo scudetto del 2011,non fu nulla di programmato,quello scudetto nacque gli ultimi giorni di agosto con la presa di Ibra,dovuta alle elezioni regionali che si tennero in settembre,e Berlusconi da par suo non si fece mancare la propaganda sfruttando il Milan.Quindi,realisticamente,non vinciamo qualcosa di programmato da molto più tempo,perché anche la Champions del 2007 la dobbiamo alla forza dei giocatori che già erano in squadra e alcuni di quelli da lì a poco avrebbero iniziato la parabola discendente,come si potrebbe considerarla programmata quella coppa se a giugno 2006 vendemmo Sheva per sostituirlo con R.Oliveira?



La prima Coppa Coppe è del 1968, l'anno dopo la C. Campioni. Negli anni '70 l'altra Coppa Coppe nel 1973, scudetto stella 1979 poi il vuoto assoluto per 10 anni


----------



## hiei87 (8 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> È vero,forse inconsciamente siamo già rassegnati ma stentiamo a riconoscerlo,e poi comunque abbiamo già fatto i balli sotto la curva per la qualificazione in Europa League,con Montella,che amarezza.



Esatto. Ma già il fatto che festeggeremmo un quarto posto come uno scudetto, la dice lunga.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma già il fatto che festeggeremmo un quarto posto come uno scudetto, la dice lunga.



Io non sarei cosi sicuro che lo festeggeremo al 100%, l'inc****a è dietro l'angolo


----------



## hiei87 (8 Aprile 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Io non sarei cosi sicuro che lo festeggeremo al 100%, l'inc****a è dietro l'angolo



Infatti ho messo 2 m. E' un condizionale molto condizionale


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2021)

Torneremo stai tranquillo. Solo serve tempo, perchè cosi ha deciso la uefa con il FFP. E' questione anche di fortuna sai, non solo di bravura...a volte basta azzeccare 4-5 acquisti e ti cambiano la squadra, tante volte sono degli insospettabili...vedi Kjaer...lascia perdere l'età ed analizza solo il campo, è un difensore preso per tre spicci ed è un difensore da 50 mln per rendimento...azzecca un Kakà...sviluppa un Gattuso in casa...inventa un Pirlo...servirà bravura, fortuna e tempo, ma torneremo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?


Serve solo una proprietà che abbia a cuore le sorti di questo club e dia l’input di voler far tornare il Milan in auge. Con Elliott sale la depressione, bisogna tener duro e sperare in chi arriverà dopo di loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Per vincere servono una proprietà ambiziosa e una dirigenza capace che sappia creare la giusta alchimia interna.
Direi che siamo ancora parecchio distanti da tutto ciò.

Purtroppo stiamo ancora annaspando per trasformare una realtà a gestione familiare fallimentare nei conti in un'azienda moderna.
Facendo un parallelismo direi che siamo nella 'fase thohir'.
Superata questa fase dobbiamo poi sperare arrivi il vero passaggio societario, quello che aspettiamo da anni.

Il nostro ridicolo fatturato fermo a quello di dieci anni fa la dice lunga su quanto siamo indietro nel percorso di rinascita.
Ringraziamo il cielo che almeno nell'ultimo anno abbiamo dato un senso alle nostre domeniche dopo anni e anni di mediocrità.
Il male che ha fatto berlusconi alla sua creatura negli ultimi dieci anni di presidenza non è spiegabile a parole : ci ha prima affondato e poi zavorrato in maniera tale che la risalita in superficie per noi sarebbe stata percorso lento e difficoltoso.
La mazzata finale ce l'ha data la gestione del cinese-fake.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per vincere servono una proprietà ambiziosa e una dirigenza capace che sappia creare la giusta alchimia interna.
> Direi che siamo ancora parecchio distanti da tutto ciò.
> 
> Purtroppo stiamo ancora annaspando per trasformare una realtà a gestione familiare fallimentare nei conti in un'azienda moderna.
> ...



Sottoscrivo in pieno.

Una volta trasformata la società in una realtà moderna ed efficiente si potrà puntare a qualsiasi traguardo, perchè il potenziale intrinseco del Milan, se gestito bene, non è inferiore a quello di Barcellona, Bayern e Real Madrid.

A quel punto Elliot, azionariato popolare, Marta Marzotto .. si potrà tornare a vincere con chiunque, basta che venga fissato quello come obbiettivo e che a tal fine ci si comporti con capacità e competenza.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Serve solo una proprietà che abbia a cuore le sorti di questo club e dia l’input di voler far tornare il Milan in auge. Con Elliott sale la depressione, bisogna tener duro e sperare in chi arriverà dopo di loro.



.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Premetto che a differenza tua io penso che con la champions si potrà tornare a ottimi livelli ma al di là delle supposizioni o delle ipotesi ti dico onestamente che ho visto tante vittorie, tante champions alzate.
Contro il Barcellona nel 94 la mia prima volta. 4 a 0.
Contro il Liverpool l'ultima. Nel mezzo lo spettacolo di manchester ma anche qualche eliminazione pesante. Il 3 a 0 poi 3 a 3 di istanbul ma anche il 4 a 1 poi 4 a 0 di la coruna.
Però contando tutto posso dire con assoluta certezza che anche se non vincessimo più nulla per 1 secolo io comunque potrei solo ringraziare di essere nato milanista. Ci sono squadre che vincono una champions ogni 50 anni o chi perde 9 finali su 10.
Le vittorie viste da me e da tutti coloro che dal 94 in poi erano già nati sono troppe per poter rinnegare o tirarsi indietro.
Rossonero ora e sempre anche se dovessimo finire in promozione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Penso che tu abbia una visione un pó distorta di essere milanista. Forse perché tu a 8 anni hai visto vincere la coppa dei campioni, mentre io a 12 ho visto la retrocessione in B .

Il Milan é sofferenza, é fede al di là dei risultati, é scendere all’inferno e poi giustamente, da bravo diavolo, rinvigorireste per tornare piú forte, come tante volte abbiamo dimostrato.

La forza del Milan é il Milan stesso, sono i suoi tifosi. Non é la sua proprietá.
La,proprietá deve solamente permettere al Milan di essere se stesso, di realizzare il proprio potenziale, amministrandola in modo efficiente e moderno.

Bayern, Real, Barcellona, ma se vogliamo, gli stessi Liverpool e Manchester UTD (che hanno la proprietá piú parassita di tutte) sono grandi indipendentemente dalle proprietá. Se torni con continuitá in champions, se fai un nuovo stadio avrai risorse per crescere e crescendo torneranno soldi da sponsor, fan e tv e con quelli diventi ancora piú grande. 

È un percorso, una risalita dall’inferno,m he io da buon diavolo mi godrei fino in fondo, senza domandarmi troppo quando tornerá la luce.

“Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari!»


----------



## Maximo (11 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta già tornando.
> Semplicemente siamo troppo grandi per restare ancora a lungo nell'oblio.
> Il calcio sta per cambiare radicalmente dopo il covid e noi siamo in una posizione ottima, che pochissime altre big possono vantare.
> Bilancio in salute, squadra giovane e talentuosa, conti sotto controllo, grandi prospettive di crescita, brand già forte, bacino di tifosi grande e fidelizzato, in espansione in asia.
> Molti altri che vediamo dominare oggi (vedi Inter o Juve in italia, o Real e Barca in spagna) dovranno affrontare enormi problemi nei prossimi anni.



Concordo, il COVID appiattirà molto i valori perchè chi ha i bilanci pesantemente in rosso dovrà nesessariamente tagliare per non fallire. Noi siamo stati precursori seppur per motivi diversi, ed oggi abbiamo una squadra giovane che può solo crescere, oltre ad un monte ingaggi sotto controllo, con prospettiva di aumento di fatturato dovuto al ritorno nel calcio che conta.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Aprile 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Concordo, il COVID appiattirà molto i valori perchè chi ha i bilanci pesantemente in rosso dovrà nesessariamente tagliare per non fallire. Noi siamo stati precursori seppur per motivi diversi, ed oggi abbiamo una squadra giovane che può solo crescere, oltre ad un monte ingaggi sotto controllo, con prospettiva di aumento di fatturato dovuto al ritorno nel calcio che conta.



Vedremo se come sostieni tu le squadre super indebitate tireranno i remi in barca,io non ci credo molto.Poi chi ci dice che l'attuale nostra proprietà non si accontenti di vegetare attorno al 4 posto?Dando per scontato che non arriverà altra proprietà finché questi non avranno speculato sullo stadio,qui di rimarranno,se ci dice bene,almeno altri 6 anni.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Aprile 2021)

Io penso e sono abbastanza convinto che il Milan non tornerà mai più grande, la distanza con PSG City Bayern Real è troppa, non solo per la rosa ma soprattutto dal punto di vista economico e societario 
Torneremo in CL, prima o poi. Torneremo anche a vincere lo scudetto 
La serie A non è competitiva, non a caso l'Inter in un paio di anni è passata dallo schifo a vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Milanlove (24 Aprile 2021)

Per tornare grande, purtroppo secondo me ci manca tutto.
I calciatori sono solo il risultato di quello che ci manca. Proprietà seria e dirigenza competente. 
Una proprietà seria sceglie una dirigenza competente che sceglie i calciatori giusti facendo BENE il mercato in uscita e in entrata.
Non ci dobbiamo lamentare dei leao, dei krunic, dei rebic, dei saele, di ibra 40enne, ma di chi li sceglie. 
Non ci dobbiamo lamentare di chi se ne va a 0, ma di chi li lascia andare via a 0 in clamoroso ritardo sulle trattative.
Non ci dobbiamo lamentare di chi chiede il rinnovo alto se all'interno della rosa non c'è un metro corretto di assegnazione degli stipendi, ma vengono fatti figli e figliastri.
Non ci dobbiamo lamentare se qualcuno gioca svogliato se per primi sono i loro capi dirigenti a fare capricci tra di loro e a mandarsi frecciatine mezzo stampa e tv. 
Così non verrà mai costruita una rosa vincente.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Aprile 2021)

Quando aprii questo topic non si aveva idea ancora di ciò che sarebbe accaduto con la superlega e in campionato avevamo ancora un buon margine,purtroppo sul breve ci ho preso pure stavolta,e temo sempre di più,pure sul lungo periodo,ahinoi.


----------



## 7sheva7 (24 Aprile 2021)

Ma esattamente cosa significa non tornasse più? Perché dobbiamo intenderci su questo, noi stiamo vivendo una parentesi orrenda della nostra storia sportiva è vero ma siamo sempre stati una delle più grandi società del mondo, il Real Madrid che è sempre stato il Real Madrid ha dovuto aspettare più di 30 anni per vincere la Septima come la chiamano loro, eppure è sempre stato il Real Madrid, il Bayern negli anni 80 e 90 non mi pare sia nell'albo d'oro ha dovuto aspettare gli anni 2000, il Barcellona è una grande a livello di risultati recente non ha una storia vincente dagli albori come la nostra, lo United di oggi è a noi paragonabile ma non è come noi perché spende 5 volte tanto, solo perché è in un sistema che glielo permette, voglio dire che ci sono cicli anche lunghissimi ma alla fine si risale, i potranno volere anche altri 5 anni ma pensare che stiamo scomparendo da certi livelli non ha senso.


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2021)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente cosa significa non tornasse più? Perché dobbiamo intenderci su questo, noi stiamo vivendo una parentesi orrenda della nostra storia sportiva è vero ma siamo sempre stati una delle più grandi società del mondo, il Real Madrid che è sempre stato il Real Madrid ha dovuto aspettare più di 30 anni per vincere la Septima come la chiamano loro, eppure è sempre stato il Real Madrid, il Bayern negli anni 80 e 90 non mi pare sia nell'albo d'oro ha dovuto aspettare gli anni 2000, il Barcellona è una grande a livello di risultati recente non ha una storia vincente dagli albori come la nostra, lo United di oggi è a noi paragonabile ma non è come noi perché spende 5 volte tanto, solo perché è in un sistema che glielo permette, voglio dire che ci sono cicli anche lunghissimi ma alla fine si risale, i potranno volere anche altri 5 anni ma pensare che stiamo scomparendo da certi livelli non ha senso.


Ma infatti noi abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per allestire una squadra che possa avere la qualificazione in CL in tasca già ad agosto., anche grazie allo stato vegetativo permanente in cui versa, purtroppo, la nostra serie a.
Una volta che riusciremo ad avere una squadra con la qualificazione in CL scontata, potremo sfruttare il nostro blasone per attirare sponsor e investimenti e allestire piano piano una squadra che possa realmente ambire a entrare almeno dai quarti in avanti.
Poi chiaro, una volta magari esci agli ottavi, la volta successiva arrivi in semi-finale. Ma, se ci sei, gira e rigira, il colpaccio prima o poi lo fai. Un paio di cicli europei tipo quelli di Capello e di Ancelotti sono abbastanza ottimista sul fatto che li rivedremo.


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Possiamo tornare. Ovviamente dipende dalla proprietà. Molto semplice.

Ma esiste un punto teorico di non ritorno, di definitiva morte. Mi duole dirlo ma purtroppo esiste.

Quando la nostra (mia) generazione se ne andrà, quando Baresi e Maldini passeranno a miglior vita, allora se il Milan non è tornato per quella data, potrebbe non tornare più. Non ci sarà più nessuno a trasmettere il sacro fuoco, ad alimentare l'immaginario collettivo. Per questo voglio Maldini nel Milan a tutti i costi.

Chi seguirà il calcio conoscerà i gloriosi nomi solo dalle foto d'epoca, e non avrà mai visto la nostra maglia sul podio della CL.

Gli altri avranno accumulato trofei su trofei, e il Milan potrebbe trasformarsi definitivamente in una nobile decaduta.


----------



## folletto (24 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Il vero Milan è il Milan stesso, in qualunque situazione si trovi, in B, in finale di Champions, a lottare per un posto in Europa o per lo scudetto, o a giocare una partita senza importanza ma per vincerla. Io voglio solo una società che voglia il bene del Milan e dei suoi tifosi. 
Il Milan della prima fase dell'era Berlusconi molto probabilmente non tornerà più ma l'importante è che il Milan ci sia sempre (ovviamente meglio se vincente)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2021)

Dobbiamo trovare la proprietà e i dirigenti giusti. STOP.

Prima o poi ci andrà bene, a forza di tentativi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Per tornare grande, purtroppo secondo me ci manca tutto.
> I calciatori sono solo il risultato di quello che ci manca. Proprietà seria e dirigenza competente.
> Una proprietà seria sceglie una dirigenza competente che sceglie i calciatori giusti facendo BENE il mercato in uscita e in entrata.
> Non ci dobbiamo lamentare dei leao, dei krunic, dei rebic, dei saele, di ibra 40enne, ma di chi li sceglie.
> ...



incredibile che non ci si accorga di questa cosa così lampante.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> incredibile che non ci si accorga di questa cosa così lampante.



Quello che sta succedendo sul fronte rinnovi (tardivi) ad esempio è uno scempio a livelli mastodontici. Un danno economico che peserà nelle prossime 2-3 campagne acquisti.
Se perdiamo pure kessie a 0, secondo me, succede un casino incredibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2021)

Il Milan vero? Quello delle 5 champions in 18 anni (una media di una quasi ogni 3 anni)? Probabilissimo se non certo.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2021)

Ci sono state raccontate tante favole sul bilancio, sul fair play finanziario, sull'importanza di arrivare in Champions. Poi vediamo la Rometta, che, pur non andando in Champions da 3 anni, cacciare il pur buon Fonseca per puntare a Sarri (se non addirittura Allegri), o la juventus, indebitata fino al collo, che continua a fare campagne acquisti faraoniche. Non torneremo mai grandi perchè non ne abbiamo neanche intenzione.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Aprile 2021)

Se non investi almeno 50-60 milioni di cartellini medi ogni anno non puoi arrivare nelle top 16 in Europa, semplicemente non puoi.

Noi siamo lontanissimi da questa soglia di investimenti annuali, spesso lavoriamo a saldo zero (perdendo donnarumma a zero).
Siamo lontanissimi purtroppo.


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Possiamo tornare. Ovviamente dipende dalla proprietà. Molto semplice.
> 
> Ma esiste un punto teorico di non ritorno, di definitiva morte. Mi duole dirlo ma purtroppo esiste.
> 
> ...



Nobile decaduta.. A volte penso già di essere così.. Sigh!


----------



## Simo98 (25 Aprile 2021)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Nobile decaduta.. A volte penso già di essere così.. Sigh!



Siamo già una nobile decaduta. Direi che siamo il prototipo perfetto per la definizione di nobile decaduta 
Squadra con blasone, tra le più titolate, che da 10 anni a malapena si qualifica in EL
Non c'è nessuno nel mondo come noi. Un bellissimo scherzo del destino


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB;2306498 ha scritto:


> Amici rossoneri,da un paio d'anni un pensiero mi soffoca,come potete appunto leggere dal titolo del topic.Per vero Milan intendo quello che ha dominato il mondo,quello che mi permise di vincere la mia prima coppa dei campioni quando avevo 8 anni,di certo non mi riferisco ad un Milan che in futuro potrebbe fare qualche exploit in campionato.Il mio riferimento é sempre e soltanto la coppa che conta,magari sarò eccessivamente pessimista,ma come non esserlo dopo gli ultimi 10 anni?Io personalmente non vedo all'orizzonte il minimo barlume di speranza che si possa tornare anche solo ad aprire un ciclo breve,magari simil Liverpool degli ultimi 3 anni,mica pretendo 25 anni di vittorie come li abbiamo vissuti sotto Berlusconi.A cosa possiamo attaccarci per sperare che il mio timore si riveli infondato?A una proprietà che tornando in Champions(si spera)pensa agli Orsolini e Hisay?Ad uno stadio che forse,nella migliore delle ipotesi vedrà la luce non prima di 6 anni?Ad una nuova proprietà che metta al primo posto i risultati sportivi ma che ad oggi non si è mai palesata,mentre attiriamo solo truffatori,strozzini e gentaglia di ogni tipo?Cosa ne pensate?



Credo che saremo la prima squadra prestigiosa della storia a non tornare più.. lasciamo star Nottingham forrest che ha azzeccato due/tre stagioni e basta. Lasciamo pure stare l'Ajax che comunque il campionato lo vince con continuità. Anni fa facevamo il paragone col Liverpool.. ecco direi che ora siamo soli.

Siamo finiti.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Per chi non lo sapesse siamo finiti nel 2012.
8 anni di mediocrità, ne passeranno altri 10 per tornare a vedere qualcosa di decente.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2322293 ha scritto:


> Credo che saremo la prima squadra prestigiosa della storia a non tornare più.. lasciamo star Nottingham forrest che ha azzeccato due/tre stagioni e basta. Lasciamo pure stare l'Ajax che comunque il campionato lo vince con continuità. Anni fa facevamo il paragone col Liverpool.. ecco direi che ora siamo soli.
> 
> Siamo finiti.



Siamo finiti nel 2007,lo scudetto del 2011 arrivò solo per la presenza delle elezioni in quel settembre che fecero sì che arrivasse Ibra per propaganda,sono passati 14 anni e inconsciamente non riusciamo ad accettarlo,perché siamo ancora quì a farci il sangue amaro,ma chi vivrà nel 2050 e guarderà le nostre 7 Champions,per allora,saranno come le 2 attuali della juve o del Porto,saremo nelle retrovie di ogni albo d'oro e saremo nei ricordi lontani per tutti.Solo uno sceicco folle può cambiare il nostro destino,ma io alle favole ho smesso di credere quando avevo 6 anni.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

purtroppo è quasi una certezza nel breve periodo, e una probabilità alta nel medio periodo.
Prendi anno prossimo: togli gigio, tomori, chalanoglu. Togli dei goal di Ibra rispetto a quest'anno (41 anni). togli 18 rigori (casualità), prendi che senza champions avremo un budget inferiore ai 30-40 milioni complessivi. E' chiaro che avremo una squadra più scarsa di quest'anno, zero dubbi su questo. 
Pertanto anno prossimo è pressoché certo che non andremo in champions, e sarà tipo il 9 anno di fila. 
C'è purtroppo in atto un evidente ridimensionamento, da anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB;2322334 ha scritto:


> Siamo finiti nel 2007,lo scudetto del 2011 arrivò solo per la presenza delle elezioni in quel settembre che fecero sì che arrivasse Ibra per propaganda,sono passati 14 anni e inconsciamente non riusciamo ad accettarlo,perché siamo ancora quì a farci il sangue amaro,ma chi vivrà nel 2050 e guarderà le nostre 7 Champions,per allora,saranno come le 2 attuali della juve o del Porto,saremo nelle retrovie di ogni albo d'oro e saremo nei ricordi lontani per tutti.Solo uno sceicco folle può cambiare il nostro destino,ma io alle favole ho smesso di credere quando avevo 6 anni.



Poi ti diranno che anche il Real non ha vinto la Coppa Campioani per quasi mezzo secolo peccato che il Real ha continuano ad essere competitivi e vincere in campionano anche negli anni che in Europa faceva pena.

Non riesco trovare nessun caso come il nostro.. non siamo competitivi in nulla da 10 anni. Non in CL, non in campionato non in Europa League non in coppa Italia.. intanto gli anni vanno ed continuiamo a dire che torneremo certo come no


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Aprile 2021)

Sapete che vi dico? Che maledirò per sempre il giorno in cui mi sono appassionato a questi colori. Mi stanno provocando solo sofferenze da anni e anni. Vorrei davvero staccarmi da questo incubo. Se qualcuno ci è riuscito vi prego di darmi qualche consiglio perché sono stanco di farmi rubare la felicità da questo schifo.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Aprile 2021)

Questa stagione per me è stata snervante. Peggio ricordo solo il 2011/12. A prova di ciò, il fatto che per mesi abbia invaso il forum con post schizofrenici e catastrofici, purtroppo poi rivelatisi profetici. 
Ma da qualche settimana vivo il tutto con distacco e serena rassegnazione. Questa è la nostra realtà, pazienza. Nella vita c'è altro oltre al calcio. Da quello di certo non avremo più soddisfazioni.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Aprile 2021)

Forse é la rabbia del momento, ma il Milan non tornerà mia più senza una montagna di soldi. Serve un miliardario pronto ad investire 600/700 milioni in 3 sessioni di mercato, perché questo non é il Milan vero.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2021)

Non torneremo mai più. Faremo la fine del Toro.
E siamo già ben avviati in quella direzione...


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Il grande Milan è come la grande Pro Vercelli.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho;2322687 ha scritto:


> Forse é la rabbia del momento, ma il Milan non tornerà mia più senza una montagna di soldi. Serve un miliardario pronto ad investire 600/700 milioni in 3 sessioni di mercato, perché questo non é il Milan vero.



Quello non arriverà mai. Gli unici erano gli sceicchi che Berlusconi ha cortesemente rifiutato. Se penso che per il resto della vita dovrò vedere il Milan stuprato quotidianamente dall&#8217;Inter mi vien voglia di..


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

Se non fosse per mio padre, che non sa fare a meno del calcio, mollerei definitivamente. Oltre alle delusioni del Milan ci sono troppe cose che non mi piacciono di questo calcio, non è un vero sport. Forse resta solo la nazionale.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

purtroppo nei prossimi anni prepariamoci ad un rapporto di forze vs inter stile juve-torino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77;2322773 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per mio padre, che non sa fare a meno del calcio, mollerei definitivamente. Oltre alle delusioni del Milan ci sono troppe cose che non mi piacciono di questo calcio, non è un vero sport. Forse resta solo la nazionale.



Quotone, anche mio padre stasera fino alla fine davanti alla televisione sotto di 3-0 a guardare il Milan fino al fischio finale 
Non fosse per lui avrei mollato da un po'.
Sta società balorda non merita tifosi simili.


----------



## sampapot (26 Aprile 2021)

chi lo dice che il vero Milan non tornerà più???....è già tornato!!!!...perché è questo il vero Milan, bisogna rassegnarsi


----------

